# Download Vista RTM Wallpapers



## linuxman (Nov 8, 2006)

Download 'naya' cool RTM Vista Wallpapers from the link given below

*neosmart.net/gallery/v/wallpapers/Vista/official/?g2_page=2

*neosmart.net/gallery/d/953-1/Garden.jpg

Source : bnews


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks but some are old.Also use thumbail view to post pics here.


----------



## als2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 9, 2006)

thanx


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 9, 2006)

not enough wallpapers.....post some more


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 9, 2006)

hey thnx bro


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 9, 2006)

thnx 4 the link


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thnx buddy


----------



## EagerBeaver (Nov 9, 2006)

Real net dude. Thanks


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool looking.. Downloading abstract types wallpapers

Thanks linuxman


----------



## digish777 (Mar 18, 2008)

This site is new and contains all kinds of wallpapers
It is not that highly formatted, but you will find Good  collection of Wallapers in This site from Windows Vista, Linux etc.
~snipped~


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Dude, stop spamming.
_Reported._


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice wally's.
Thanks for them.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks yaar


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Guys, Its a 2 year old thread, quit bumping it.


----------

